# Conor Mcgregor may box mayweather



## Kickboxer101

So this isn't just a stupid rumour this is being reporter by a lot of legitimate sites. That they're going to have a boxing match. If it does happen it's the stupidest idea ever, mcgregor couldn't even beat Diaz on the feet let alone an undefeated world champion. Mcgregor boxing mayweather is the equivalent to James toney fighting mma. 2 different sports why doesn't the clown just defend his title instead of these freak show fights.

Edit: forgot to post the link 

Report: Mayweather and McGregor in negotiations for mega-money boxing fight


----------



## marques

Kickboxer101 said:


> (...) why doesn't the clown just defend his title instead of these freak show fights.


"Mega-money" is the likely answer.
But, if I were Irish, I would go back to my 'kingdom'... and be quiet for a while (a few wins)...
I read somewhere Mayweather also talking about big-money fights...


----------



## Ironbear24

Please someone shut mayweather up.


----------



## Buka

Ain't ever going to happen. And McGregor is damn lucky it ain't.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Buka said:


> Ain't ever going to happen. And McGregor is damn lucky it ain't.


I'd love it to though to shut mcgregor up again


----------



## Tames D

Sure, why not. I'm up to seeing McGregor get his *** kicked again. He's a nobody.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Tames D said:


> Sure, why not. I'm up to seeing McGregor get his *** kicked again. He's a nobody.


Absolutely I can't stand the guy he thinks he is the UFC. The ufc has been around long before him it'll be around long after everyone's forgets his name. I'm so sick of hearing about him people saying he's the greatest ever. He beat a bunch of journeyman to get the shot got dominated by a late replacement in mendes before his cardio screwed him. Won the title with a good punch but that was one punch it doesn't prove that he could beat Aldo every time (e.g Velasquez vs dos santos, Gsp vs Serra) then moved up in weight and lost now he's to scared to do promotion against the guy who best him and refuses to defend his title.


----------



## Rayrob

Muhammad Ali once fought a Japanese wrestler while he was world champion which resulted in a 15 round draw. So I guess anything could happen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

Rayrob said:


> Muhammad Ali once fought a Japanese wrestler while he was world champion which resulted in a 15 round draw. So I guess anything could happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol...that fight is on YouTube.   Check it out.   It's a riot, but I wouldn't say Ali won.   They actually changed the rules of tha bout IN the fight.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Steve said:


> Lol...that fight is on YouTube.   Check it out.   It's a riot, but I wouldn't say Ali won.   They actually changed the rules of tha bout IN the fight.


Let's be honest that fight was not legitimate


----------



## Rayrob

How very dare you! Next thing you will be saying that Pro wrestling is fixed.


----------



## MMAexamined

I saw today this fight is very serious according to The Sun. 

"MAY" just became even bigger.

But I believe it could happen in some point. Conor likes money a lot


----------



## Tez3

marques said:


> "Mega-money" is the likely answer.
> But, if I were Irish, I would go back to my 'kingdom'... and be quiet for a while (a few wins)...
> I read somewhere Mayweather also talking about big-money fights...




Ireland isn't a kingdom, it's very much a republic.



MMAexamined said:


> I saw today this fight is very serious according to The Sun.
> 
> "MAY" just became even bigger.
> 
> But I believe it could happen in some point. Conor likes money a lot




'The Sun' hasn't printed a true story since it's inception. It's known for lying.


----------



## marques

Tez3 said:


> Ireland isn't a kingdom, it's very much a republic.


His 'kingdom' was 145 lbs...


----------



## Tez3

marques said:


> His 'kingdom' was 145 lbs...



That's abstruse.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> That's abstruse.


You don't understand what he meant?


----------



## marques

Floyd Mayweather vs Conor McGregor: UFC president Dana White open to super fight idea, invites boxer to call him


----------



## Kwan Jang

marques said:


> Floyd Mayweather vs Conor McGregor: UFC president Dana White open to super fight idea, invites boxer to call him


Mayweather is now a promoter. Promoters will say just about anything to bring attention to their promotions. Nothing is impossible, but I would believe this one when we see it. It would be ridiculous for McGregor to fight him in a boxing match, except for the size of the paycheck. 

The one thing that so many people forget when they say that Boxing and MMA are seperate sports, and that is the fact that a Boxer has nothing in his arsenal restricted. He can do everything that he normally does, he just has to deal defensively against many more elements. You may not do very well, especially on an elite level, but there is nothing in MMA rules to keep a boxer from using everything in boxing. Now, it may be a poor strategy for a boxer to clinch with a high level Wrestler or Judoka when he gets tired, but everything in Boxing is allowed in MMA.

The original intent of MMA/NHB competitions like the UFC were to allow fighters from different combat sports to meet on neutral ground with the least restrictions with still a measure of safety for the sport and athletes. When people used to say Mayweather would win in Boxing and Rousy would win I'm MMA, that was not really the proper comparison. The accurate comparison would be Rousy in a Judo match with Mayweather in a Boxing match. Now, let's move to neutral ground in MMA and both can use their full skill set.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I actually think this may happen.  This is the only "big payday" Money Mayweather can get at this point.  I certainly would not pay for a Pacquiao/Mayweather II.  However, on curiosity alone I would buy a McGregor/Mayweather fight and invite friends over and have a party.  It will be a boxing match though as no way Mayweather would ever do anything else and Connar would really have almost no chance of winning.  Still, it would be a circus and interesting...

Dana White would probably give the okay as well if the UFC is given enough money in the deal.  I would see some kind of split like $300,000,000 Mayweaher, $100,000,000 UFC, $10,000,000 McGregor.


----------



## DonnieBravo

Kickboxer101 said:


> So this isn't just a stupid rumour this is being reporter by a lot of legitimate sites. That they're going to have a boxing match. If it does happen it's the stupidest idea ever, mcgregor couldn't even beat Diaz on the feet let alone an undefeated world champion. Mcgregor boxing mayweather is the equivalent to James toney fighting mma. 2 different sports why doesn't the clown just defend his title instead of these freak show fights.
> 
> Edit: forgot to post the link
> 
> Report: Mayweather and McGregor in negotiations for mega-money boxing fight



As a Mayweather fan or as a McGregor fan do you think if the fight was fought under MMA rules, would McGregor win this easily? or am I just dreaming?

I read Mike Tyson saying something, "If the rules of boxing are followed, Mayweather would easily win.."

Mayweather Vs. McGregor


----------



## Tez3

I think what people may be forgetting is that Conchúr Mac Gréagóir, (Conor McGregor to you lot), was a boxer long before he got into MMA. he trained under a very reputable boxing coach and has actually more boxing bouts than MMA bouts. Whether he can win against Mayweather is a different question but don't dismiss Conor because you think he can't box.
something to remember to is that someone's 'media personality' isn't always the same as their real private personality, in sports and entertainments that have to sell tickets to survive it's common for larger than life 'personalities' eliciting either love or hatred to be out their selling themselves for ticket sales.  Actually hating them or loving them is pointless because you are being sold a product, do you hate care, washing machines, drinks based on the advertisements? Conor is selling this personality he has made up ( along with the UFC) so they can buy tickets, so people can watch him win or lose, it seems like it's doing a good job reading some of the posts here.
As for saying 'he loves money', he grew up poor, he has a family to support and he's doing his best to do that, what exactly is wrong with that? You don't like his public persona? Remember it's not real, hardly anyone in the public eye is 'real', John Lennon used to punch women, Roald Dahl was a nasty racist, Jimmy Savile a serial rapist and paedophile, I could go on.
Stop believing all the hype, not just about Conor but just about every public figure ( politicians are the worst) and see it for what it is. It's a waste of energy hating celebrities and sports people for their public personas.


----------



## KabutoKouji

I appreciate that Tez3, but as an Irishman even if it is 'just a spectacle' I find his carry on embarassing :s


----------



## Tez3

KabutoKouji said:


> I appreciate that Tez3, but as an Irishman even if it is 'just a spectacle' I find his carry on embarassing :s



I find Barry McGuigan worse for his anti women's boxing stance as well as his insults towards MMA. There is no reason for you to be embarrassed, you aren't doing what he is, only your behaviour is your responsibility.


----------



## KabutoKouji

Tez3 said:


> I find Barry McGuigan worse for his anti women's boxing stance as well as his insults towards MMA. There is no reason for you to be embarrassed, you aren't doing what he is, only your behaviour is your responsibility.



I know it is irrational, but I do wince... I did not know McGuigan said stuff about that - what did he slag Taylor or something?


----------



## Tez3

KabutoKouji said:


> I know it is irrational, but I do wince... I did not know McGuigan said stuff about that - what did he slag Taylor or something?



He's said it for years, even when he was actively boxing himself. There was a lot of comments from a lot of male boxing 'personalities' for and against before the London Olympics which were the first to have women's boxing in.


----------



## marques

DonnieBravo said:


> As a Mayweather fan or as a McGregor fan do you think if the fight was fought under MMA rules, would McGregor win this easily? or am I just dreaming?


Can Mayweather avoid kicks, takedowns, wrestling and groundfighting?
Can McGregor avoid Mayweather punches?


----------



## Tez3

marques said:


> Can McGregor avoid Mayweather punches?



Conor was a boxer before he was an MMA fighter.


----------



## Steve

DonnieBravo said:


> As a Mayweather fan or as a McGregor fan do you think if the fight was fought under MMA rules, would McGregor win this easily? or am I just dreaming?
> 
> I read Mike Tyson saying something, "If the rules of boxing are followed, Mayweather would easily win.."
> 
> Mayweather Vs. McGregor


Under MMA rules, Mayweather would be at a huge disadvantage.  Under boxing rules, who knows?  McGregor is a skilled guy, but in that ruleset, Mayweather is elite.


----------



## Steve

KabutoKouji said:


> I know it is irrational, but I do wince... I did not know McGuigan said stuff about that - what did he slag Taylor or something?


It doesn't have to be worse to be unacceptable.  Excusing Conor's poor behavior because someone else is worse is not reasonable.  I think Conor has a lot of strong points, but his behavior is embarrassing sometimes.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> He's said it for years, even when he was actively boxing himself. There was a lot of comments from a lot of male boxing 'personalities' for and against before the London Olympics which were the first to have women's boxing in.


I don't understand the connection.  Was Conor fighting as a female at that time?


----------



## Tez3

KabutoKouji said:


> I know it is irrational, but I do wince... I did not know McGuigan said stuff about that - what did he slag Taylor or something?



Conor says things to get a reaction which means his brand sells. McGuigan makes sexist comments because he believes them.


----------



## Headhunter

DonnieBravo said:


> As a Mayweather fan or as a McGregor fan do you think if the fight was fought under MMA rules, would McGregor win this easily? or am I just dreaming?
> 
> I read Mike Tyson saying something, "If the rules of boxing are followed, Mayweather would easily win.."
> 
> Mayweather Vs. McGregor


Irrelevant since no ones talking about an mma match between the 2 it's about boxing


----------



## Steve

Headhunter said:


> Irrelevant since no ones talking about an mma match between the 2 it's about boxing


Well, I don't know about irrelevant.  That's unnecessarily dismissive.  Tangent, sure, but that's not the same thing.  Irrelevant would be if we started talking about kittens.


----------



## marques

Tez3 said:


> Conor was a boxer before he was an MMA fighter.


If it was MMA rules I would suggest any strategy but to box a boxer, especially this one. Kicking distance or wrestling distance, instead.
The best defence is not to be there. Why fighting a shark inside water if we can choose to do it on land? 
Personally, I would bet on front kicks and leg kicks.


----------



## drop bear

marques said:


> If it was MMA rules I would suggest any strategy but to box a boxer, especially this one. Kicking distance or wrestling distance, instead.
> The best defence is not to be there. Why fighting a shark inside water if we can choose to do it on land?
> Personally, I would bet on front kicks and leg kicks.



What strategy would you suggest if it was boxing?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Hope this fight actually happens!  It is looking like they are getting closer and closer!


----------



## Tez3

marques said:


> If it was MMA rules I would suggest any strategy but to box a boxer, especially this one. Kicking distance or wrestling distance, instead.
> The best defence is not to be there. Why fighting a shark inside water if we can choose to do it on land?
> Personally, I would bet on front kicks and leg kicks.



It's a boxing match however and Conor has had plenty of boxing matches, he's been boxing since he was a young un, his original boxing coach was extremely good and well known  in Ireland. I'm not sure what people aren't getting about Conor boxing, he wasn't an MMA fighter first, he may or may not win against Mayweather but boxing is something he does know and is practised in. *Conor is a boxer*!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

drop bear said:


> What strategy would you suggest if it was boxing?


A good medical plan.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> It's a boxing match however and Conor has had plenty of boxing matches, he's been boxing since he was a young un, his original boxing coach was extremely good and well known  in Ireland. I'm not sure what people aren't getting about Conor boxing, he wasn't an MMA fighter first, he may or may not win against Mayweather but boxing is something he does know and is practised in. *Conor is a boxer*!


Don't you mean Conchúr is a boxer?


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Tez3 said:


> It's a boxing match however and Conor has had plenty of boxing matches, he's been boxing since he was a young un, his original boxing coach was extremely good and well known  in Ireland. I'm not sure what people aren't getting about Conor boxing, he wasn't an MMA fighter first, he may or may not win against Mayweather but boxing is something he does know and is practised in. *Conor is a boxer*!


Sure, no one is denying that Conor is a competent boxer. It's just that there is a huge difference between someone whose highest boxing accomplishment was winning an amateur all-Ireland championship at the youth level and someone who has won 15 professional *world* championships in 5 weight classes, is undefeated in 49 professional fights, and is considered by many to be the greatest pound-for-pound boxer of the last 25 years.

I mean, I'm competent at BJJ, but that doesn't mean I can hang with Marcelo Garcia.

Conor's one advantage is probably his age. He's 11 years younger and more in his physical prime. Even so, it would be a _major_ upset for him to win under boxing rules.  (In MMA the advantage would be his, but that fight isn't going to happen.)


----------



## Headhunter

Tony Dismukes said:


> Sure, no one is denying that Conor is a competent boxer. It's just that there is a huge difference between someone whose highest boxing accomplishment was winning an amateur all-Ireland championship at the youth level and someone who has won 15 professional *world* championships in 5 weight classes, is undefeated in 49 professional fights, and is considered by many to be the greatest pound-for-pound boxer of the last 25 years.
> 
> I mean, I'm competent at BJJ, but that doesn't mean I can hang with Marcelo Garcia.
> 
> Conor's one advantage is probably his age. He's 11 years younger and more in his physical prime. Even so, it would be a _major_ upset for him to win under boxing rules.  (In MMA the advantage would be his, but that fight isn't going to happen.)


Agreed I mean he boxed yeah great and maybe he could win boxing matches against some but mayweather has beaten the best of the best. There's levels to fighting and mcgregor hasn't had a boxing match in a long time and has been training under different rules and learning other stuff. Mayweather has been nothing but boxing training his whole career.


----------



## Tez3

Tony Dismukes said:


> Sure, no one is denying that Conor is a competent boxer. It's just that there is a huge difference between someone whose highest boxing accomplishment was winning an amateur all-Ireland championship at the youth level and someone who has won 15 professional *world* championships in 5 weight classes, is undefeated in 49 professional fights, and is considered by many to be the greatest pound-for-pound boxer of the last 25 years.
> 
> I mean, I'm competent at BJJ, but that doesn't mean I can hang with Marcelo Garcia.
> 
> Conor's one advantage is probably his age. He's 11 years younger and more in his physical prime. Even so, it would be a _major_ upset for him to win under boxing rules.  (In MMA the advantage would be his, but that fight isn't going to happen.)



True enough but people are forgetting that Conor is a boxer and has trained as such even during his MMA training, which is why we keep seeing the 'MMA' rules, etc type of posts. What we have is a match between two boxers, one yes who has fought as a boxer and done damn well and the other who has competed as an MMA fighter. *As I keep saying* *Conor may win, may not* but it is a boxing match between two boxers all the same so why all the querying about kicking, etc? It's only of interest as a boxing match because it's not going to be an MMA fight.


----------



## Tez3

Headhunter said:


> mcgregor hasn't had a boxing match in a long time



He's never stopped the boxing training though. I agree that's not the same as boxing _matches_ but he has still been boxing.


----------



## EMT

I think that Pro Boxing will gain more popularity from this fight than the UFC will.


----------



## Headhunter

EMT said:


> I think that Pro Boxing will gain more popularity from this fight than the UFC will.


Neither sport will gain any popularity. If it does happen all it is is a freak show fight boxing fans will watch so if mayweather wins they can discredit mma and mma fans will watch so if mcgregor wins they can discredit boxing. 

To me I have no interest in watching this fight it doesn't hold any interest to me. I'll look up the result to see who wins but apart from that I have no excitement for it what's so ever. Mcgregor should be defending his title. He's holding up the division by doing this nonsense. Anyone else and they'd have been stripped of the title straight away


----------



## Tez3

EMT said:


> I think that Pro Boxing will gain more popularity from this fight than the UFC will.



It's not to do with that, it's to do with the money, it's always about the money.


----------



## Steve

Uh, guys.  This isn't two boxers, as much as some would like to say it is. It's a MMAist and a boxer.   Once mcgregor accomplishes something of note as a boxer, he can say he's a boxer.  Until then, he is a very accomplished MMAist who has some boxing experience.

I think it's very reasonable to wonder how each would do in the other's wheelhouse.   Both are accomplished in their own areas.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Steve said:


> Uh, guys.  This isn't two boxers, as much as some would like to say it is. It's a MMAist and a boxer.   Once mcgregor accomplishes something of note as a boxer, he can say he's a boxer.  Until then, he is a very accomplished MMAist who has some boxing experience.
> 
> I think it's very reasonable to wonder how each would do in the other's wheelhouse.   Both are accomplished in their own areas.


Agreed. I guess McGregor is a boxer in a broad sense (like anyone who practices boxing), but not in the same sense that Mayweather is. The outcome seems foregone in either ruleset - McGregor wins under MMA rules, and Mayweather wins under boxing rules. I wonder what ruleset would make things more even.


----------



## Martial D

McGregor signed ages ago. Floyd on board yet?


----------



## Headhunter

Martial D said:


> McGregor signed ages ago. Floyd on board yet?


So dana white says and we all know his first language is bs. He's been changing his mind on if it happens once a week for months so don't take anything he says seriously


----------



## Martial D

So maybe he is lying. Doubt it.

I doubt Floyd will sign.


----------



## Steve

Martial D said:


> So maybe he is lying. Doubt it.
> 
> I doubt Floyd will sign.


Problem here is mayweathet has no incentive.   He literally gains nothing in this.


----------



## DonnieBravo

marques said:


> Can Mayweather avoid kicks, takedowns, wrestling and groundfighting?
> Can McGregor avoid Mayweather punches?



True! Mayweather probably would need a class or two on grappling techniques. But I am sure he must be familiar with MMA tactics!!

It has been decided, rules of boxing shall be followed which gives Mayweather an edge over his opponent!


----------



## Headhunter

DonnieBravo said:


> True! Mayweather probably would need a class or two on grappling techniques. But I am sure he must be familiar with MMA tactics!!
> 
> It has been decided, rules of boxing shall be followed which gives Mayweather an edge over his opponent!


Why must he be familiar with mma tactics...he's a boxer he has nothing to do with any mma


----------



## DonnieBravo

Steve said:


> Irrelevant would be if we started talking about kittens.



Our cat's name is sniffles lol. 

Jokes apart, I agree with your invigorating perception!


----------



## DonnieBravo

Tez3 said:


> It's a boxing match however and Conor has had plenty of boxing matches, he's been boxing since he was a young un, his original boxing coach was extremely good and well known in Ireland. I'm not sure what people aren't getting about Conor boxing, he wasn't an MMA fighter first, he may or may not win against Mayweather but boxing is something he does know and is practised in. *Conor is a boxer*!



Useful indeed.


----------



## Hyoho

Tez3 said:


> Conor was a boxer before he was an MMA fighter.


 But if he reverts and lets Mayweather do the backpedal, backpedal, jab,jab, jab it would be boring as hell. Walking in would really upset the apple cart.


----------



## Tez3

Hyoho said:


> But if he reverts and lets Mayweather do the backpedal, backpedal, jab,jab, jab it would be boring as hell. Walking in would really upset the apple cart.



Quite a lot of boxing is boring these days, I don't think they'll care whether it's boring or not as long as people pay to watch. I think a lot of people are going to be disappointed if this match happens. Conor is a better boxer than a lot of people think, Mayweather isn't as good as he was so it's probably going to be a very boring match, it's certainly not going to live up to anyone's expectations.


----------



## Headhunter

Martial D said:


> So maybe he is lying. Doubt it.
> 
> I doubt Floyd will sign.


Believe what you like but I believe it will never happen.


----------



## Headhunter

Steve said:


> Problem here is mayweathet has no incentive.   He literally gains nothing in this.


Agreed he's already got more than enough money and beating an amateur boxer does nothing for his legacy


----------



## Martial D

Headhunter said:


> Believe what you like but I believe it will never happen.


That's what I said. 

One party has signed, the other never will. How do you disagree my post then say the same thing?


----------



## Tez3

If he does sign it will be because he's greedy, if he fights he won't go full gas, it needs to be over a few rounds else those who have paid to watch will feel cheated. It's basically a cynical exercise in making money. Conor has far less money than Mayweather so win or lose it's in his interest, a nice fat bank account. Mayweather of course could have that ego thing where he can't resist thinking he's invulnerable even in later age. Ah well, c'est la vie.


----------



## Headhunter

Martial D said:


> That's what I said.
> 
> One party has signed, the other never will. How do you disagree my post then say the same thing?


Says dana white who said only a few weeks ago he didn't think it'll ever happen. Don't believe everything you read online


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Mayweather actually has a big reason to make this fight happen.  It literally is the only fight that people will probably pay big money to watch him again after the Pacquiao fiasco.  Money Mayweather stands to make hundreds of millions if this fight happens and he will be a heavy, heavy favorite!


----------



## Headhunter

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Mayweather actually has a big reason to make this fight happen.  It literally is the only fight that people will probably pay big money to watch him again after the Pacquiao fiasco.  Money Mayweather stands to make hundreds of millions if this fight happens and he will be a heavy, heavy favorite!


He's already got more than enough money, money's no issue for him


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

No, I live in Las Vegas and Mayweather well let's just say that no amount of money is enough for him.  He stands to make hundreds of millions on this fight.  That is why is probably will happen.


----------



## marques

drop bear said:


> What strategy would you suggest if it was boxing?


Any of the 49 professional opponents found a good strategy. Who knows?! Not me...


----------



## Martial D

Conor is very good at closing distance and has the touch of death in his left hand.

Enough to beat Floyd? Probably not, but Floyd ain't signing, so it's all acedemic


----------



## Tames D

Headhunter said:


> Says dana white who said only a few weeks ago he didn't think it'll ever happen. Don't believe everything you read online


Did you hear Dana say this or did you read it online?


----------



## Headhunter

Tames D said:


> Did you hear Dana say this or did you read it online?


No I saw a video of him saying it


----------



## marques

It's official. 26th of August 2017.


----------



## Headhunter

marques said:


> It's official. 26th of August 2017.


That's just going to be embarrassing


----------



## Martial D

marques said:


> It's official. 26th of August 2017.



Colour me surprised!


..can't wait.


----------



## CB Jones

Mayweather by unanimous decision (118-110)


----------



## Headhunter

Martial D said:


> Colour me surprised!
> 
> 
> ..can't wait.


You're not really going to waste money on that freak show fight are you?


----------



## Headhunter

CB Jones said:


> Mayweather by unanimous decision (118-110)


Agreed. I honestly don't understand how people think mcgreggor wins. He's an amateur boxer nothing more than that. Mayweather is the best of the best in boxing. Mcgreggor struggled to fight 25 minutes against a journeyman lightweight. So how's he going to hold up for 36 minutes against a top level fighter. Plus he's limiting his weapons. He can't kick, he can't knee, he can't elbow and he can't clinch and he can't takedown. It's not going to be exciting at all.


----------



## CB Jones

Headhunter said:


> Agreed. I honestly don't understand how people think mcgreggor wins. He's an amateur boxer nothing more than that. Mayweather is the best of the best in boxing. Mcgreggor struggled to fight 25 minutes against a journeyman lightweight. So how's he going to hold up for 36 minutes against a top level fighter. Plus he's limiting his weapons. He can't kick, he can't knee, he can't elbow and he can't clinch and he can't takedown. It's not going to be exciting at all.



Smart business move for Connor.

I'm a Connor fan but Mayweather is an all time great and you are entering his arena.


----------



## Paul_D

Headhunter said:


> I honestly don't understand how people think mcgreggor wins.


£78.5M. I'd say he's already won


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Paul_D said:


> £78.5M. I'd say he's already won


Hell, I'll fight Mayweather for that.


----------



## Paul_D

gpseymour said:


> Hell, I'll fight Mayweather for that.


I'd let him beat me up for the 8.5 and he can have the 70!


----------



## Paul_D

gpseymour said:


> Hell, I'll fight Mayweather for that.


Give it an hour and they'll be a post telling you you wouldn't, and explaining why you are wrong,


----------



## CB Jones

Paul_D said:


> I'd let him beat me up for the 8.5 and he can have the 70!



Heck I would take the .25 and he can have the 78.25.


----------



## Paul_D

CB Jones said:


> Heck I would take the .25 and he can have the 78.25.


Hmm, I'm not going that low.  You win ;-)


----------



## CB Jones

Paul_D said:


> Hmm, I'm not going that low.  You win ;-)



Cmon man.

250,000 for what..... a maximum of maybe 4 - 6 minutes.  That would definitely be worth it.

Now getting people to buy that ppv might be difficult.  Lol.


----------



## Paul_D

CB Jones said:


> 4 - 6 minutes



Not that I want to be a grammar nazi or anything, but the correct spelling is "seconds"


----------



## CB Jones

Paul_D said:


> Not that I want to be a grammar nazi or anything, but the correct spelling is "seconds"



Nah....I always had a pretty decent chin and at 6'2 225 lbs I think I could take the beating but survive to the 2nd round. 

It wouldn't be pretty though....lol


----------



## drop bear

So looks like this fight will happen.

Date for Floyd Mayweather's super-fight with Conor McGregor announced


----------

